# occasion power mac g4: bonne affaire?



## gaban (25 Octobre 2005)

Salut!
On me propose un power mac g4 1,25GHz 512Mo de ram 80Go carte en 64 Mo pour 600 euros (sans écran), est-ce une bonne affaire ou pas? sachant que la personne part pour l' étranger et qu' on lui offre un autre ordi, d' où la revente.

Peut-on le faire évoluer facilement? Que vaut-il réellement?
Merci


----------



## Gwen (25 Octobre 2005)

C'est un peu cher je trouve.

Sinon, c'est une bonne machine, mais assez vielle. Elle fait tourner OS X sans soucis.


----------



## MarcMame (25 Octobre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu cher je trouve.


Moi je ne trouve pas. Le mieux est encore de faire un tour des petites annonces (MacGé / MacBidouille / etc...) pour prendre la température du marché de l'occasion.



> Sinon, c'est une bonne machine, mais assez vielle. Elle fait tourner OS X sans soucis.


Ben si elle fait tourner Os X sans soucis c'est qu'elle n'est pas si vieille que ça alors ?


----------



## snowrider (25 Octobre 2005)

c'est plutot une bonne affaire

le plus de la machine : 2 baie optiques donc tu peux ajouter des graveurs dvd
4 emplacement pour disque durs 
4 slot memoire pou monter jusqu'a 2Go

les moins :
usb 1.1 => necessite l'achat d'une carte usb 2 PCI
le bruit c'est un vieux G4 c'est carement pas silencieux
le processeurs 1.25Ghz c'est peu pour de la video temps reels ou des gros traitement photo ...

sinon c'est une machine robuste.

conseil ouvre la bete et checke bien la carte mere l'état des ventillo si plein de pousiere ou non etc ... ca donnera une idée de la durée de vie futur

pour info j'ai la meme machine je fais tourner FCP 4.5 HD trankil pour du montage video, mais les encodage sont plus longs ...


----------



## gaban (25 Octobre 2005)

Ok! Merci!

Sinon, au niveau du prix, ça va?
Et quelles cartes videos puis-je installer?


----------



## MarcMame (26 Octobre 2005)

gaban a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, au niveau du prix, ça va?


Je crois que l'on a déjà répondu à cette question....



> Et quelles cartes videos puis-je installer?


Une ATI. 
Une 9800Pro au maximum ce qui est déjà plutot pas mal.


----------



## Gwen (26 Octobre 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Ben si elle fait tourner Os X sans soucis c'est qu'elle n'est pas si vieille que ça alors ?



OS X est un systeme déja ancien maintenant.


----------



## MarcMame (26 Octobre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> OS X est un systeme déja ancien maintenant.


----------



## gaban (26 Octobre 2005)

Merci pour vos précisions! 
J' ai vu sur macway une carte graphique compatible (ati 9600 pro en 256Mo)
Je rajouterai 1Go de ram et plus gros disque dur, puis dans quelques mois
je le revendrais pour un imac g5.

@plus!


----------



## NightWalker (26 Octobre 2005)

Mise à part pour les extensions et peut-être un disque plus rapide... c'est pratiquement la même configuration que ton mini actuel...

Donc, perso je trouve un peu cher à ce prix là...


----------



## bobthefox (26 Octobre 2005)

sauf que ce n'est pas la meme chose qu'un mini au niveau des possibilites.

j'ai encore mon G4 quicksilver.
j'ai change le disk dur, la carte graphique et j'ai installe un graveur de dvd pour pas cher.

enfin apres chacun voit midi a ............


.


----------



## NightWalker (26 Octobre 2005)

bobthefox a dit:
			
		

> sauf que ce n'est pas la meme chose qu'un mini au niveau des possibilites.
> 
> j'ai encore mon G4 quicksilver.
> j'ai change le disk dur, la carte graphique et j'ai installe un graveur de dvd pour pas cher.
> ...


Ben c'est bien ce que j'ai mentionn&#233; dans mon poste... 

Ce qui est bizarre est que je n'arrive pas &#224; trouver &#224; quel model &#231;a correspond cette configuration (PM 1.4GHz) sur le site d'Apple

Il faut v&#233;rifier, si pour ce type de machine on trouve encore des cartes graphiques convenables/r&#233;centes...


----------



## bobthefox (26 Octobre 2005)

tu as mentionner que c'etait un peu cher par rapport a un mini........
moi je dis que cela est correct par rapport aux possibilites...........

mais chacun fait et dit ce qu'il veut


d'autre part la config dont il est question est un 1,25 donc je pense que c'est normal que tu ne trouves cette reference (1.4).


----------



## NightWalker (26 Octobre 2005)

bobthefox a dit:
			
		

> tu as mentionner que c'etait un peu cher par rapport a un mini........
> moi je dis que cela est correct par rapport aux possibilites...........



Justement, par possibilités, c'est sous entendu le remplacement de certains organes, comme tu dis remplacer le DD, la carte graphique... Donc des coûts un plus... ce qui mérite d'être médité... 

Parce que à force de vouloir remplacer est ce qu'il ne va pas arriver à une somme se rapprochant à une machine plus récente... ???

Après tout... je ne fais que soulever un réflexion...


----------



## Imaginus (26 Octobre 2005)

C'est limite pour une bonne affaire mais c'est evolutif. Reste a savoir si ton portemonnaie l'est aussi.


----------



## gaban (26 Octobre 2005)

Je crois que c' est ce modele, avec une barrette de 256 rajoutée : http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/powermac_g4/stats/powermac_g4_1.25_mdd.html


----------



## gaban (27 Octobre 2005)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> C'est limite pour une bonne affaire mais c'est evolutif. Reste a savoir si ton portemonnaie l'est aussi.


 
Mon porte-monnaie me dit: tu as besoin d' un ordi pour tes travaux de graphisme (blender entre autre) que tu faisais sans trop de difficulté sur le mac mini, en attendant une plus grosse rentrée d' argent (vers printemps 2006) mais pas plus de 600euros!

Mon mac mini me satisfait pleinementnt, mais il sera récupéré par ma copine.
Je pensais donc racheter un autre mac mini, mais je serais frustré de ne pas avoir la version "améliorée" ( je sais, je suis torturé comme garçon  ) et puis je pourrais installer ainsi le dd de mon feu pc pour récupérer mes anciens travaux (chose impossible sur mac mini) ou au pire son espace.
De plus, j' ai déjà 2 barrettes de 512 en 2700 en rab.

Puis je le revendrai plus tard avec l' ecran, espérant financer au moins la moitié de mon imac g5 17pouces avec la revente. 

Au fait, la ram en pc3200 passe "bien" sur cette machine? D' aprés vos test oui, mais de la noname?


----------



## MarcMame (27 Octobre 2005)

gaban a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, la ram en pc3200 passe "bien" sur cette machine? D' aprés vos test oui, mais de la noname?


La noname c'est toujours un peu la loterie... C'est quand même une partie vitale d'un ordi. Sans dépenser des fortunes en Corsair garantie à vie, il y a un juste compromis entre les 2. Je serais toi, j'éviterai la noname, ce sont des soucis en moins...


----------



## MarcMame (27 Octobre 2005)

> De plus, j' ai déjà 2 barrettes de 512 en 2700 en rab.


Je suis preneur pour une pas trop cher....


----------



## gaban (28 Octobre 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Je suis preneur pour une pas trop cher....


Justement, je comptais les utiliser pour le G4


----------



## MarcMame (28 Octobre 2005)

gaban a dit:
			
		

> Justement, je comptais les utiliser pour le G4


Si tu changes d'avis...


----------



## gaban (28 Octobre 2005)

Biensur!
Mais ça revient plus trop cher, 512 en 2700; on en trouve aux alentours de 40/45 euros.


----------



## MarcMame (28 Octobre 2005)

Et donc forcément encore moins en occaz...


----------



## gaban (30 Octobre 2005)

Voil&#224;! Apr&#233;s moultes p&#233;rip&#233;ties, et moults tests , recherches et introspections, j' ai finalement pris le Power mac G4, redonnant le mac mini &#224; ma copine, et elle-meme redonnant son imac G3 &#224; son p&#232;re.

Apr&#233;s une r&#233;instalation du systeme et ses updates, apr&#233;s un test de rendu sous "blender" (3d), un test avec la d&#233;mo de halo et jedi academie, le power mac s' en tire finalement mieux que le petit mac mini. 
Comme je l' ai dit, malgr&#233;s mes activit&#233;s graphiques, la puissance du mac mini me convenait.
Le power mac me satisfera d' autant (un peu) plus  .
Ceci dit, je m' &#233;tait habitu&#233; au silence du mini, et le power mac n' a pas le meme privil&#232;ge.
Le systeme &#224; l' int&#233;rieur &#233;tait propre avec pas trop de poussi&#232;re, l' &#233;tat de la coque presque parfait (le film de plastique transparent &#233;tant encore sur le tirroir de la fa&#231;ade).

J' en suis au final content, meme si il est un peu bruyant.
J' installerais prochainement de la ram, et pourquoi pas une autre carte graphique.

Par contre, concernant le logiciel xcode qui permet l' installation de chud tools pour r&#233;duire le bruit, il ne figure pas sur le cd d' installation d' origine (sic)

Merci pour vos conseils


----------



## NightWalker (30 Octobre 2005)

gaban a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, concernant le logiciel xcode qui permet l' installation de chud tools pour réduire le bruit, il ne figure pas sur le cd d' installation d' origine (sic)
> 
> Merci pour vos conseils


Tu peux télécharger le CHUD sur le site ADC d'Apple. Il faut s'inscrire, c'est gratuit.


----------



## MarcMame (1 Novembre 2005)

gaban a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, concernant le logiciel xcode qui permet l' installation de chud tools pour réduire le bruit, il ne figure pas sur le cd d' installation d' origine (sic)


En quoi le CHUD Tool permettrait-il de réduire le bruit ?


----------

